# wolves in ga



## bownutz

Saw two one behind the other at 50 yards with my own eyes wife was with me as well. We have a 65lb 1yo German Shepherd and they were bigger I'd guess 75 to 80lbs. Could not believe it wind was whipping in my favor at a saddle between two mountains west of Toccoa. We looked them up they were red wolves. But they aren't red they were white and grey. I had my grizzly ready as they approached at a quartering angle. They got as close as 30 yards or so but behind brush and hills etc, before moving across the saddle to our down wind side. They never knew we were there. Thought it was deer at first. It was so surreal we never pulled a camera out. My wife had my skinning knife out immediately and I fumbled for an arrow from my backpack quiver. I don't know if I would have shot, just out of instinct I was ready though. Has anybody ever seen wolves in NE ga. I will say it was in chattahoochee nf but that's as specific as I'm going to get. It was one of the best hunting experiences of my life and I've hunted more than most my age. Unbelievable. It could have swallowed a coyote.
Brandon


----------



## Nicodemus

Red wolf is their name, but they come in all color variations. Just like gray wolves do.


----------



## bownutz

I wouldn't have been any more surprised if a zebra had come through.


----------



## Nicodemus

bownutz said:


> I wouldn't have been any more surprised if a zebra had come through.



I see em regular around here.


----------



## Todd Cook

Wow, I didn't know there were any near here. I bet that was a weird feeling.


----------



## Barebowyer

Cool sighting for sure...I've seen a few on a trap line in NC mountains myself. very cool


----------



## blood on the ground

I'd like to have an experience like that! Nothing as exciting as your experience but my daughter and I watched a bobcat track us all the way to the base of our tree stand.


----------



## sawtooth

Wolves? That's JUST what we need. Maybe they'll eat some of these armadillos.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

"The red wolf (Canis rufus) is one of the world's most endangered canids. Once common throughout the eastern and southcentral United States, red wolf populations were decimated by the early part of the 20th Century as a result of intensive predator control programs and the degradation and alteration of the species' habitat. The red wolf was designated an endangered species in 1967, and shortly thereafter the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service initiated efforts to conserve the species. Today, more than 50 red wolves roam their native habitats in eastern North Carolina, and nearly 200 red wolves are maintained in captive breeding facilities throughout the United States."


----------



## NCHillbilly

What you saw are the coyote/wolf hybrids that are common in the whole eastern US. Almost every eastern "coyote" that is tested has some degree of wolf DNA in it. They pack like wolves, and have color variations like wolves. They can also be much bigger than coyotes. I have known of a couple of 70-75 lb "coyotes" killed around here, and I have seen some big ones myself.


----------



## bownutz

Wow, I was lucky to see them, that's crazy.


----------



## AllAmerican

Cool!


----------



## Bucky T

The amount of food a pack of Red Wolves would need to survive is a pretty substantial amount...  On top of competing with bears and coyotes for quite a bit of the same food.

How much deer sign did you see in those hills?


----------



## bownutz

I saw a good bit of deer and pig sign as well as a set of bear tracks. I saw 1 deer that day.


----------



## busta cap

*Wolf/Yote pic ??????*

Got this pic in Hancock


----------

